# Latest Cholla & Zoey pictures



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Just some cute pictures from our nightly cuddle time together.  
First 2 are Cholla, the next 2 are Zoey


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Such cuties!

Cholla looks curious and Zoey looks sooo relaxed ^_^


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Look at Cholla's smile on that first one! He's just looks happy to be chilling with his mom. And that Zoey, what a little angel!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are beautiful hedgies and looked so relaxed with you  Cholla is so cute peaking over your arm like that and Zoey looks like he is kicked back and ready for some relaxation


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what's Cholla smiling at?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute as ever!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

How adorable! The have beautiful little faces!!  What happy little hedgies~


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are all adorable. Zoey looks ready for mischief!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys!


shetland said:


> They are all adorable. Zoey looks ready for mischief!!!


She always is...


----------

